# Sonic Adventure 2: Battle!



## lars708 (Jul 30, 2015)

*FIRST OFF: YES I KNOW THIS IS A SEGA GAME BUT I THINK THAT THIS GAME FITS MORE ON THIS BOARD.*

Hey everyone! This really is my favorite Sonic game, not only about the main game, but mainly because of the awesome Chao Garden. (Like everyone who played it xD) It is a masterpiece! So yeah, i have nothing else to say besides, discuss here!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2015)

Time to drop off all these amazingly relevant gifs.



Spoiler


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 30, 2015)

I've played it as well. Never gotten it to 100% completion, though.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 30, 2015)

It's overrated. Literally this best part of the game is the sonic sections and chao gardens.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2015)

the Chao Garden was the worst thing tbh


----------



## SockHead (Jul 30, 2015)

that aint falco!!!


----------



## JCnator (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd like to believe that this game is indeed a fun one, but so flawed it broke the bases. Knuckles/Rouge hunting stages break the flow by a lot, due of a combination of the rather cryptic radar and the way the collectibles were hidden. For an average player, it's very possible that these missions last for far longer than a few minutes because they're having hard time finding anything. Doesn't help that most levels look bland, aside the one with pumpkin heads with a great music that comes with it. Great concept, poor execution, I guess.
Tails/Eggman stages are still dampening the flow, but are nowhere as bad as the aforementioned hunting stages. Most of the time, it's about mindlessly pressing A button over and over again to shoot at enemies, therefore trivializing pretty much any interest of the gameplay. The annoying "ding" laser sound effect might even drive some people insane, and the level design is meh in general. At least, they tend to be over quick enough and I never see them after this game.
I have almost nothing to say about Sonic/Shadow stages. The level design is an improvement over the predecessor, as it's much more fun to traverse these stages amazingly fast. Too bad there aren't as many of these levels. These alone would make Sonic Adventure 2 another real classic from the franchise.
It's funny how Chaos Garden is apparently considered to be among the best parts of the game. That mode could've made SEGA considering developing a game heavily influenced from it.

Had a lot of fun playing the game as a children, but coming back to it as an older gamer won't feel the same anymore. It just never will age well thanks to numerous flaws that'll rear their ugly heads.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

It was an awesome game, my friend was and is still obsessed with it too, as it set a good point in Sonic's franchise history when the game came out.  I believe it is one of the best Sonic games to date, and way better than some of the more recent Sonic games that have been coming out (*CoughSonicBoomSucksCough*)


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree with Projared's review of it (which is basically TheBigCJ7777777's review)


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Time to drop off all these amazingly relevant gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hey where's Knuckles with his odd laugh thingy? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> the Chao Garden was the worst thing tbh



Oh lol, well i respect your opinion! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'd like to believe that this game is indeed a fun one, but so flawed it broke the bases. Knuckles/Rouge hunting stages break the flow by a lot, due of a combination of the rather cryptic radar and the way the collectibles were hidden. For an average player, it's very possible that these missions last for far longer than a few minutes because they're having hard time finding anything. Doesn't help that most levels look bland, aside the one with pumpkin heads with a great music that comes with it. Great concept, poor execution, I guess.
> Tails/Eggman stages are still dampening the flow, but are nowhere as bad as the aforementioned hunting stages. Most of the time, it's about mindlessly pressing A button over and over again to shoot at enemies, therefore trivializing pretty much any interest of the gameplay. The annoying "ding" laser sound effect might even drive some people insane, and the level design is meh in general. At least, they tend to be over quick enough and I never see them after this game.
> I have almost nothing to say about Sonic/Shadow stages. The level design is an improvement over the predecessor, as it's much more fun to traverse these stages amazingly fast. Too bad there aren't as many of these levels. These alone would make Sonic Adventure 2 another real classic from the franchise.
> It's funny how Chaos Garden is apparently considered to be among the best parts of the game. That mode could've made SEGA considering developing a game heavily influenced from it.
> ...



I agree and the game is glitchy as hell (not nearly as bad as Sonic '06 ofc.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I've played it as well. Never gotten it to 100% completion, though.



Me neither, it is way too hard and too glitchy to accomplish that lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 31, 2015)

The mech stages were impossible for me. The controls were very slippery and I kept falling off everything. Still a good game though. Final Rush was amazing. I kind of missed the overworld from the original Sonic Adventure. I found the gameplay to be better too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 31, 2015)

>glitchy as hell

are you sure you don't just have a faulty copy?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Time to drop off all these amazingly relevant gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Where Kanuckles



LambdaDelta said:


> the Chao Garden was the worst thing tbh



Why are you dead on the inside? 

I had a lot of fun with SA2:B, got A Rank on quite a bit of the game to unlock the alternate costumes on the Gamecube but I never got far enough to unlock Green Hill Zone.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 31, 2015)

Ahhh I remembered I'd spend hours in the chao garden. I could nver get my chao to reincarnate so it'd end up dying all the  time xD
I bought it on the box and I don't play it as much


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 31, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Me neither, it is way too hard and too glitchy to accomplish that lol



My main issue was how you needed to get all A-ranks to unlock the extra stage- which I won't spoil. I mean, thoroughly completing every stage and every extra mission; that'd be fine with me. But A-ranking? I'm not good enough at the game to attain that, aside from in a select few levels.

On another note, am I literally the only one who enjoyed the treasure hunting stages?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 31, 2015)

I added teh Knuckles!

This game is seriously my all time favorite though. I don't think it's overrated. Especially the time of its release I thought it was a very unique game. Even now I have tons of fun playing it. It is my childhood. I legitimately got all A ranks on the Xbox 360 version of it. I know I played around with the action replay on the Gamecube, but I don't remember if I used it to get all the A ranks on there so I can't count that.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> >glitchy as hell
> 
> are you sure you don't just have a faulty copy?



Um it has a lot of glitches but they are not game breaking or anything... Why do you always want to disagree with me or something >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> My main issue was how you needed to get all A-ranks to unlock the extra stage- which I won't spoil. I mean, thoroughly completing every stage and every extra mission; that'd be fine with me. But A-ranking? I'm not good enough at the game to attain that, aside from in a select few levels.
> 
> On another note, am I literally the only one who enjoyed the treasure hunting stages?



No! I like them too! Some of them were rather hard though. I disliked the one with all the saves when you are Rouge. I guess there was a time limit which was just way too hard for me when i played it for the first time. (I was really young back then but i still hate it even thouh it is a breeze for me now)

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I added teh Knuckles!
> 
> This game is seriously my all time favorite though. I don't think it's overrated. Especially the time of its release I thought it was a very unique game. Even now I have tons of fun playing it. It is my childhood. I legitimately got all A ranks on the Xbox 360 version of it. I know I played around with the action replay on the Gamecube, but I don't remember if I used it to get all the A ranks on there so I can't count that.



Getting A rank on every stage is almost doing the impossible in my eyes. It's like completing Expert on Super Monkey Ball without losing a single life...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 31, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Um it has a lot of glitches but they are not game breaking or anything... Why do you always want to disagree with me or something >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, that one was pretty frustrating. I swear that I only completed that stage due to sheer luck... Even now, I never like to go back to it outside of the extra missions.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Time to drop off all these amazingly relevant gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg Knuckles why do you laugh like that xD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2015)

YOU KNOW ME THE FIGHTIN FREAK KNUCKLES

AND WE'RE AT PUMPKIN HILL


I love this game. It's dated, but it was still fun when I played it last year. Good game. Also Pumpkin Hill had A+ music

The Knuckles and Rogue missions are my favorite part of the game tbh


----------



## lars708 (Aug 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> YOU KNOW ME THE FIGHTIN FREAK KNUCKLES
> 
> AND WE'RE AT PUMPKIN HILL
> 
> ...



Mehh i like Rouge as a character but i liked her missions less than Knuckles' missions. I like her current appearance even more though!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

The game hasn't aged well, I mostly go back to the game to play the Chao Garden and the Sonic/Shadow stages, but that's about it.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't played the second one, only the first one and boy does it suck!


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 3, 2015)

Live and Learn! HANGING ON THE EDGE OF TOMORROW!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Live and Learn! HANGING ON THE EDGE OF TOMORROW!



Just Open your heart, it's gonna be alright....


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> The game hasn't aged well, I mostly go back to the game to play the Chao Garden and the Sonic/Shadow stages, but that's about it.



Personally I think it has aged pretty well, at least compared to other games, and certainly compared to it's predecessor, Sonic Adventure DX which feels awful when playing it. I've played the PC port on Steam, and to me, it honestly does still look pretty nice considering it's 12 years old.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## TaroTanaka (Sep 25, 2015)

I loved the Chao Garden. I've still got the game and so, I actually spent last weekend taking care of all of my lovely chaos xDD It gets very addicting *-*


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

How did I miss this thread! Sonic Adventure was the reason I started playing videogames. Sonic Adventure 2 was really good in my opinion with the Chao Garden, as that kept me coming back to the game!
Sonic levels were fun but always gave me headaches due to the graphics quality, which are not a huge problem.
Tails and Eggman levels were just plain boring, kinda a hassle I had to deal with during the story modes. 
I really loved the emerald hunting levels tho! Great stages and music (especially the pumpkin level). They were difficult and relevant to the story which is a huge plus.
I must say tho- I enjoyed the original/DX a lot better. I think it had an amazing story to it! I love open world games so I guess that one just appealed to me a little better. That and the fact that Sonic X was based off of it - which I loved as well.

All-in-all the Sonic Adventure franchise is my #1 favorite gaming series.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> How did I miss this thread! Sonic Adventure was the reason I started playing videogames. Sonic Adventure 2 was really good in my opinion with the Chao Garden, as that kept me coming back to the game!
> Sonic levels were fun but always gave me headaches due to the graphics quality, which are not a huge problem.
> Tails and Eggman levels were just plain boring, kinda a hassle I had to deal with during the story modes.
> I really loved the emerald hunting levels tho! Great stages and music (especially the pumpkin level). They were difficult and relevant to the story which is a huge plus.
> ...



I agree completely! And you might have missed this thread because it is a bit old haha!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

It was the last Sonic game I remember enjoying thoroughly. This game and(most) of the others before it were good!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Psydye said:


> It was the last Sonic game I remember enjoying thoroughly. This game and(most) of the others before it were good!



Really? I liked Unleashed too honestly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Really? I liked Unleashed too honestly.




Although some might not agree, Unleashed, Sonic Colors, Sonic and the Black Knight, Sonic Generations, and Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed were actually pretty decent Sonic the Hedgehog games (IMO) that were released more recently.


The most common agreement between fans is that both Sonic 06' and Sonic Boom suck, and they do


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 29, 2015)

OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS GAME AND CHAO GARDEN

I HAVE A GAZILLION CHAOS CHAO AND ALL THE SHINY JEWEL CHAO 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> the Chao Garden was the worst thing tbh



WHATTTT?! *explodes*
Oh well, it can't be everyone's thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS GAME AND CHAO GARDEN
> 
> I HAVE A GAZILLION CHAOS CHAO AND ALL THE SHINY JEWEL CHAO 8D
> 
> ...





Don't worry, pretty sure most people would agree that the Chao Garden was one of the best things in the game.  I do as a matter of fact.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Oct 2, 2015)

I really enjoy playing this game. I also managed to 100% the game as well. I do really like the chao garden and events. I discovered how to make chao become a certain type in their evolution and I finally understand how to get an ultimate chao too.  (but that is very time consuming)


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 3, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Although some might not agree, Unleashed, Sonic Colors, Sonic and the Black Knight, Sonic Generations, and Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed were actually pretty decent Sonic the Hedgehog games (IMO) that were released more recently.
> 
> 
> The most common agreement between fans is that both Sonic 06' and Sonic Boom suck, and they do



I love Sonic 06 ):
But Sonic Boom... Why is that even a thing? o.o


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> I love Sonic 06 ):
> But Sonic Boom... Why is that even a thing? o.o



Sonic '06 is "okay" when you play like you should. When you are going to try things like exploring then it's a hell.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

Well some people actually do like Sonic '06 which is fair, but pretty sure based on the reactions people have given to it, Sonic Boom is the worst part of the Sonic Franchise to date.... :/


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Well some people actually do like Sonic '06 which is fair, but pretty sure based on the reactions people have given to it, Sonic Boom is the worst part of the Sonic Franchise to date.... :/



Ehh, the only thing i disliked from Sonic Boom was the random lag but i liked it despite that.


----------

